# Recreational Leagues



## EgyptianSwirl (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi! I am Egyptian but raised in Canada. I read the book the Al Chemist which motivated me book a flight to Egypt. I arrived last month, and now I am slowly adapting to Cairo with an open mind. I have left my hair dye, deorant, and peanut butter behind , just to simply experience life. However, I am going through severe withdrawals because I am unable to locate a Recreational Leagues to join. Does anyone know if such a thing exists?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and Welcome to the forum
Hair dye easily found
peanut butter.. everywhere
deodorant everywhere although you wouldn't think it
Recreational Leagues... is this pool leagues etc?

Maiden


----------



## EgyptianSwirl (Feb 21, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and Welcome to the forum
> Hair dye easily found
> peanut butter.. everywhere
> deodorant everywhere although you wouldn't think it
> ...


Any type of Co Ed League such as volleyball, football, tennis, soccer, baseball and thing that requires physical movement.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

EgyptianSwirl said:


> Any type of Co Ed League such as volleyball, football, tennis, soccer, baseball and thing that requires physical movement.



Physical movement... no wonder I have never heard of it


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Physical movement... no wonder I have never heard of it



Is all movement not physical?

Typing now I can do that sitting down,


----------



## EgyptianSwirl (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL, good one!!! so I am assuming reacreational leagues are rare around here? Well, if anyone is interested in creating a leaque, definitely drop me a line.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

EgyptianSwirl said:


> LOL, good one!!! so I am assuming reacreational leagues are rare around here? Well, if anyone is interested in creating a leaque, definitely drop me a line.



Hi,

Have a look at the expat clubs in Maadi more so the ones geared towards Americans they might have a league there but you will have to buy deodorant 

Maiden


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Hi Swirl
Leagues some these clubs/groups run their own leagues others have teams
Cairo American Softball League
Cairo Rugby Club- has always been much more than just a rugby club: we're a sports and social club that offers all sorts of sports and social events
Cairo Hash House Harriers
PM for contact details of these clubs.


----------



## expatinalex (Feb 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have a look at the expat clubs in Maadi more so the ones geared towards Americans they might have a league there but you will have to buy deodorant
> 
> Maiden


lol at your replies to this thread Maiden.......:clap2:


----------



## EgyptianSwirl (Feb 21, 2010)

expatinalex said:


> lol at your replies to this thread Maiden.......:clap2:


Yes, Thank you for info everyone. I am going to check out the rugby club in Maadi this week. I am sure it will lots of fun. 

When is the next Expat meet?


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> peanut butter.. everywhere
> 
> Maiden


I've never found crunchy peanut butter - does that exist in places outside of Sharm that I could bring next time I'm in Cairo or Alex??

We've got a new Carrefour in Sharm now - opened this week  I'm so excited, plan to go on my day off. Maybe they'll have crunchy peanut butter  I've heard they have marmite and extra mature cheddar  

Take me back five years and I would never have considered it such a luxury being able to buy nice cheese and marmite - the things Egypt does to a person


----------



## EgyptianSwirl (Feb 21, 2010)

Sam said:


> I've never found crunchy peanut butter - does that exist in places outside of Sharm that I could bring next time I'm in Cairo or Alex??
> 
> We've got a new Carrefour in Sharm now - opened this week  I'm so excited, plan to go on my day off. Maybe they'll have crunchy peanut butter  I've heard they have marmite and extra mature cheddar
> 
> Take me back five years and I would never have considered it such a luxury being able to buy nice cheese and marmite - the things Egypt does to a person


You can find peanut Butter at Carrfour, but its the Egyptian version of Peanut Butter which has a different flavour. I found Jif Peanut Butter (awesome brand) at Metro but it is costly. About 40LE for a 250ML Tin. 

Sorry, I have no idea what Marmite is?

Good Luck


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> I've never found crunchy peanut butter - does that exist in places outside of Sharm that I could bring next time I'm in Cairo or Alex??
> 
> We've got a new Carrefour in Sharm now - opened this week  I'm so excited, plan to go on my day off. Maybe they'll have crunchy peanut butter  I've heard they have marmite and extra mature cheddar
> 
> Take me back five years and I would never have considered it such a luxury being able to buy nice cheese and marmite - the things Egypt does to a person



Lol Sam the cheese is to die for it is extra mature Irish cheddar and it is in a black wax they charge about 45le and it is worth every penny, they also have double Gloucester and red Leicester which of course is brilliant for toasted cheese.
Yes isn't funny the things we dream about 

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol Sam the cheese is to die for it is extra mature Irish cheddar and it is in a black wax they charge about 45le and it is worth every penny, they also have double Gloucester and red Leicester which of course is brilliant for toasted cheese.
> Yes isn't funny the things we dream about
> 
> Maiden


Oooh, Red Leicester  I might just buy a toasty maker while I'm at if (if they have one of course).

I can see my Carrefour trip being an expensive one.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> Oooh, Red Leicester  I might just buy a toasty maker while I'm at if (if they have one of course).
> 
> I can see my Carrefour trip being an expensive one.




Yes they have toasty makers...I bought mine there.

You will spend a fortune, it is great to find everything under one roof and often their fruit and veg are cheaper than the market.op 

The only problem with Carrefour now is the lack of service but as your shop is new this might not be the case. When Carrefour first came to Cairo it was great the couldn't do enough for you, the aisles were kept clear your bags were always packed and so on, after a few years things began to slide a bit and then suddenly you would see a big difference again.. you would then find the French big wigs walking round.
Nowadays I don't think the French visit, you very rarely kept your shopping packed, the aisles can be full of various pallets getting unloaded.. but on saying that it is the best store in town and I don't shop anywhere else.

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

EgyptianSwirl said:


> You can find peanut Butter at Carrfour, but its the Egyptian version of Peanut Butter which has a different flavour. I found Jif Peanut Butter (awesome brand) at Metro but it is costly. About 40LE for a 250ML Tin.
> 
> Sorry, I have no idea what Marmite is?
> 
> Good Luck


Hi Egyptian Swirl,

Thanks for your comments.

I have found peanut butter in Metro, but I am dying to make a banana and peanut butter cookie recipe that calls for crunchy peanut butter, I fear the smooth peanut butter I have found (which is also quite oily) will not suffice. I am hoping I may find success on Friday with my Carrefour trip - otherwise will have to stick to Choc chip cookies 

Marmite is a black "yeast spead" (I think that's what they call it). It's a great filling for sandwiches or yummy on toast. It's not for everyone though - you either love it or hate it


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> Hi Egyptian Swirl,
> 
> Thanks for your comments.
> 
> ...


and those that hate it are wrong  lol


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes they have toasty makers...I bought mine there.
> 
> You will spend a fortune, it is great to find everything under one roof and often their fruit and veg are cheaper than the market.op
> 
> ...


From the outside our Carrefour looks quite small, but it seems it stretches underground - it's still nowhere near the city stores sizes though. Just hope the range of products are as good as I am hoping (although I don't hold my breath for Ben & Jerry's  ).

I'm sure this will now be the best supermarket in Sharm. I just hope they have delivery coz it's a long way home, a taxi back would be pricey and I don't fancy managing all that shopping and a 2 year old on the bus!! 

Will have to let you know how I get on.

(And I'm sorry to the OP for going totally off topic  )


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sam said:


> From the outside our Carrefour looks quite small, but it seems it stretches underground - it's still nowhere near the city stores sizes though. Just hope the range of products are as good as I am hoping (although I don't hold my breath for Ben & Jerry's  ).
> 
> I'm sure this will now be the best supermarket in Sharm. I just hope they have delivery coz it's a long way home, a taxi back would be pricey and I don't fancy managing all that shopping and a 2 year old on the bus!!
> 
> ...


Hi Sam, 
Can you tell me where the Carrefour is please? Ive never been into one but will definitly go when I come over to Sharm later this year.
Thanks


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

josmiler05 said:


> Hi Sam,
> Can you tell me where the Carrefour is please? Ive never been into one but will definitly go when I come over to Sharm later this year.
> Thanks


Hi,

Carrefour is in the building beside the taxi rank in Naama Bay - the one they've been building for the last four years!!! You can see it easily from the main road, it's hard to miss.

If you've never been to one though, then you really have to go to one of the branches in Cairo or Alex. Sharm branch is only Carrefour Express - the city branches on the other hand are HUGE and impressive and the prices are decent. Not sure how they compare to hear yet, but I'm hoping to find out tomorrow :d


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

EgyptianSwirl said:


> Hi! I am Egyptian but raised in Canada. I read the book the Al Chemist which motivated me book a flight to Egypt. I arrived last month, and now I am slowly adapting to Cairo with an open mind. I have left my hair dye, deorant, and peanut butter behind , just to simply experience life. However, I am going through severe withdrawals because I am unable to locate a Recreational Leagues to join. Does anyone know if such a thing exists?


Hi ES,
I have just finished reading The Alchemist, excellent book.


----------



## EgyptianSwirl (Feb 21, 2010)

josmiler05 said:


> Hi ES,
> I have just finished reading The Alchemist, excellent book.


Paulo Coello is a great author. I am on Mrs Prynn & the Devil , another fanastic book. If about temptation and all the characteristics that follow temptation. Its makes the reader questions his ownself. Its a great read especially during Egyptian traffic jams


----------



## starchief (Dec 4, 2009)

Sam said:


> I have found peanut butter in Metro, but I am dying to make a banana and peanut butter cookie recipe that calls for crunchy peanut butter, I fear the smooth peanut butter I have found (which is also quite oily) will not suffice.


American Brand (that's the name of the company) Chunky (i.e. crunchy) Peanut Butter is usually available in Metro in Heliopolis at least.

I seem to recall Vegemite (and I think Marmite too) being in Metro in Maadi by the Corniche.


----------



## EgyptianSwirl (Feb 21, 2010)

are you sure you guys arent Egyptian? Only Egyptians change every topic to food LOL
Do we know of any other places for adult recreation? preferrably a league


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but the OP maybe interested in Nile.netball

A new social sporting league has just started nile.netball each Friday morning @ NCBIS in Kattemaya. Touch rugby and mixed social netball. Mostly expats, very social, usually followed by BBQ lunch and a few quiets, bring your togs too as the pool is available to cool off.

Nile netball is a new organisation that will be establishing regular netball and touch rubgy games initially on a six week rotation (every Friday)

For more information please email Keri James at: [email protected] or join the facebook group nile.netball.


----------

